# Reference Letter from Infosys.



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Dear All, 

Has any one applied and received reference letter explicitly stating roles and responsibilities from Infosys India.

I am finding it difficult to get it. Please advice. 

Thanks
Mohan...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I've read on many forums that the Infosys HRs are not providing detailed experience letter. All they are issuing is just a service letter which says you worked from this to that date and base pay. Alternatively many people got it from their managers and then notarized it. My friend was also working with Infosys and he also did the same thing for his USA GC process.


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply Tara.jatt. I also got the same reply from HR. 
Let me get it from manager then. 

Thanks
Mohan


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mohan Babu said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Has any one applied and received reference letter explicitly stating roles and responsibilities from Infosys India.
> 
> ...


Infosys is not providing it.

Source: first hand information


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

dragonfly21 said:


> Infosys is not providing it.
> 
> Source: first hand information


Thanks for your reply Dragonfly21. 

Thanks
Mohan


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

If we use a colleague's declaration letter, what are the other additional documents that we need submit as compared to an employer reference letter.

Is there any self declaration also to be made along with the colleague's declaration?


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Infosys HR does not provide it. Get it from your manager, clearly stating the roles and responsibilities and get it notorized. It works 100%.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mohan Babu said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Has any one applied and received reference letter explicitly stating roles and responsibilities from Infosys India.
> 
> ...


Write al your responsibilities on a paper, get an it notarized on stamp paper. And get it signed from your colleague.. 

It works


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

savioanbu said:


> If we use a colleague's declaration letter, what are the other additional documents that we need submit as compared to an employer reference letter.
> 
> Is there any self declaration also to be made along with the colleague's declaration?



Nothing else needed along with colleague/managers letter. It is good if the letter is from your direct reporting manager. 

If you are extra concerned - scan and attach the visiting card of the manager, alongwith complete contact details.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

chdboy said:


> Nothing else needed along with colleague/managers letter. It is good if the letter is from your direct reporting manager.
> 
> If you are extra concerned - scan and attach the visiting card of the manager, alongwith complete contact details.


Thanks for your reply chdboy... 

I also see mixed responses regarding the stamp paper for the declaration. Is the declaration on an A4 sheet notarized by the notary public sufficient. (I'm unable to understand the affect of an Indian stamp paper in Australia)




Also, Please confirm if the below declaration format is the latest:

I, <Colleague or Referrer Name> , presently employed with __________________________ located at ______________________________ designated as a ___________________, do solemnly and sincerely declare the following information about <Your Name> , for the purpose of assessing his ICT Work experience and Skills as required by the Australian Computer Society (ACS):

1.	Mr. __________, bearing the staff no._________ is/was a permanent and full-time employee of _______________________ from _______ to _______ and is/was holding the designation of _________________ and performing the role of a <Mention the occupation you chose from the Australian occupation list>. 

2.	I have known him for over _______ years through his projects and interactions when I worked in ______________________.

3.	He works for over 40 hrs per week and currently earns a Gross Monthly Salary of ________ (AUD _____________).

4.	He has had the following promotions (if any): 


5.	His duties and responsibilities during his tenure are: 

As __________________,

•	Worked / Handled/ Working/ Handling for. 
•	Responsible for 


6.	He has good proficiency in ________________________________________.

7.	I have found him to be sincere, hardworking and result oriented when assigned with tasks. 

8.	He has an outgoing personality and takes part actively in extra-curricular activities. 


I hereby declare, that the above statements made by me in this Statutory Declaration about _________________________ work experience and responsibilities are true in every nature.



Made and Declared at ____________________ on this ____ day of ____________________.


<Your sign>


Before Me,

<Notary person stamp with his name, address, license/ registration No.>


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

chdboy said:


> Infosys HR does not provide it. Get it from your manager, clearly stating the roles and responsibilities and get it notorized. It works 100%.


Thanks Chdboy for your reply. Can you please let me know what all supporting documents that needs to be enclosed. Also can you please share a template for statutory declaration.


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your reply. Can you please send me a template for statutory declaration form. or the below one from savioanbu holds good. 

Thanks
Mohan




savioanbu said:


> Thanks for your reply chdboy...
> 
> I also see mixed responses regarding the stamp paper for the declaration. Is the declaration on an A4 sheet notarized by the notary public sufficient. (I'm unable to understand the affect of an Indian stamp paper in Australia)
> 
> ...


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Mohan Babu said:


> Thanks everyone for your reply. Can you please send me a template for statutory declaration form. or the below one from savioanbu holds good.
> 
> Thanks
> Mohan


Also please confirm if this declaration needs to be addressed to anybody in particular or does it have to say "To Whomsoever it may Concern"

Regards,
Savio


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Boy!! the reference letter saga continues. When we were applying, the HR said no to giving any ref letters, the manager said to my husband, if I give you a reference letter I will on a condition that you increase your notice period from two months to 6.. ridiculous.. we thought of not going ahead with all that and got a stat declaration made. Got it signed by colleagues, attached their Id car copies with business cards and here I am sitting in Australia. We also mentoned in the stat dec that I fear loosing my job, all I had was my husbands appointment lettter, appraisal lettrs, promotion letters, any relevant communication that stated he did what he did with the company.. it works.

all the best


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Boy!! the reference letter saga continues. When we were applying, the HR said no to giving any ref letters, the manager said to my husband, if I give you a reference letter I will on a condition that you increase your notice period from two months to 6.. ridiculous.. we thought of not going ahead with all that and got a stat declaration made. Got it signed by colleagues, attached their Id car copies with business cards and here I am sitting in Australia. We also mentoned in the stat dec that I fear loosing my job, all I had was my husbands appointment lettter, appraisal lettrs, promotion letters, any relevant communication that stated he did what he did with the company.. it works.
> 
> all the best



Hi Anjali,

I does continue... 

We understand from the threads in this forum that declaration from the manager or supervisor works and I have someone ready to provide the letter. 

My questions are as below.

a. I had posted a format on this thread earlier requesting for confirmation on whether it is okay to use the same.

b. Does the declaration need to be addressed to somebody in particular or should it say "To whomsoever it may concern"

c. I have come across mixed responses in regards to whether the declaration should be made on a stamp paper or a plain sheet attested by a Notary Public. My opinion is that the Indian Stamp paper has no effect in Aus.

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it can be whomsoever t may concern
yes it should be stamp paper.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> it can be whomsoever t may concern
> yes it should be stamp paper.



Thank you Anjali. 


so the format that I pasted earlier is okay right?

Regards,
Savio


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

HI Savioanbu, 

I got it confirmed from ACS over email that we need to follow the legal standard with in our country for the statutory document requirements. So having the letter printed in stamp paper really has an effect. Also have heard from the successful migrants who have got such letters in stamp paper. 

Also please refer to page 13 of Skills assessment guidelines for applicant. It will be a pdf document in the acs site under skills assessment. 

We also need to supply any one of the document which is mentioned in that pdf. I remember it as first and last payslip, experience letter , relieving letter. 

Thanks 
Mohan..


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Mohan Babu said:


> HI Savioanbu,
> 
> I got it confirmed from ACS over email that we need to follow the legal standard with in our country for the statutory document requirements. So having the letter printed in stamp paper really has an effect. Also have heard from the successful migrants who have got such letters in stamp paper.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mohan..


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

The format is fine. address it to whomsoever, have your current role mentioned along with the duties. Mention the joining date and overall experience and the roles played earlier. Mention any key skills and the 40hrs thing. Get all this on a stamp paper. Need not be your current manager, any previous managers or someone you know personally on a role above you would also help. Just mention the relationship as established due to <valid reasons>.

Also add business card where possible, your all payslips, employment letter, deputation letter etc is also required/will help.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

josh.machine said:


> The format is fine. address it to whomsoever, have your current role mentioned along with the duties. Mention the joining date and overall experience and the roles played earlier. Mention any key skills and the 40hrs thing. Get all this on a stamp paper. Need not be your current manager, any previous managers or someone you know personally on a role above you would also help. Just mention the relationship as established due to <valid reasons>.
> 
> Also add business card where possible, your all payslips, employment letter, deputation letter etc is also required/will help.



Thanks josh.machine.


----------



## sakkerwal (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi Mohan babu/Others,

I have the reference letter from my Manager (printed, signed, scanned) sent from his official email. Since he is in US, can I take this letter in email and get the statutory declaration in Rs 100 Stamp paper? Would that work and what would be the format of this declaration. Please help.

Regards,
Hitesh


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Sakkerwal, 

I am not sure if Scanned copy works because he needs to sign in the original copy of Stats declaration and moreover it needs to be True Copy Attested by notary public. 

20 Rs Paper is enough.


----------



## inognito (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi all, 


I have query regarding reference letter. I have got reference letter from my project manager in year 2013 and got it notarized too. Can i use same document now in year 2018 ?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

inognito said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have query regarding reference letter. I have got reference letter from my project manager in year 2013 and got it notarized too. Can i use same document now in year 2018 ?


Get new one if you continued working with Infosys post 2013. If you left infy in 2013 then use the same letter.
Basically assessor might say that it only verifies your RnR till 2013.


----------



## inognito (Jul 10, 2013)

sharma1981 said:


> Get new one if you continued working with Infosys post 2013. If you left infy in 2013 then use the same letter.
> Basically assessor might say that it only verifies your RnR till 2013.





Thanks for the reply. Actually i worked in Infosys from 2007 to 2009. Contacted my manager in 2013 for that letter. That manager is still working in INfy. Should i get a new one ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inognito said:


> Thanks for the reply. Actually i worked in Infosys from 2007 to 2009. Contacted my manager in 2013 for that letter. That manager is still working in INfy. Should i get a new one ?


If the manager is ready to issue a fresh current dated SD, that would be highly preferred 

Cheers


----------



## Jaya Rao (Apr 12, 2018)

*Infosys HR does provide the Reference letter these days*

Infosys HR has started providing the same on the letter head these dates but a soft copy. 
We got to mail to Referenceletters @ infosys.com


----------

